

Why the Internet will fail from 1995 - FEBlog
http://threewordchant.com/2010/02/24/why-the-internet-will-fail-from-1995/

======
jcapote
Interestingly enough, some parts are still relavent:

"Every voice can be heard cheaply and instantly. The result? Every voice is
heard. The cacophany more closely resembles citizens band radio, complete with
handles, harrasment, and anonymous threats. When most everyone shouts, few
listen."

"Lacking editors, reviewers or critics, the Internet has become a wasteland of
unfiltered data. You don’t know what to ignore and what’s worth reading."

I feel it's getting better though...

